# Burstner 747-2 Schaudt DT220 pin code is 2291 - For Info



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Just thought I'd post this clearly and precisely as it took me a bit of searching to find. I can confirm that 2291 worked on my Burstner 747-2 Schaudt DT 220 panel in case anyone else is searching for it or requires it at some point


----------

